# Netatalk + xfs

## toml

For some reason I cannot access my shares anymore. On my mac I get the error:

```
Connection failed

There was an error connecting to the server "192.168.1.100".  Check te server name or IP address, and the try again.
```

I only have this problem when I try to connect to my share "/media/movies"  witch is where I mounted my "/dev/sdb1"  which is xfs formatted.

The funny thing is, when I create a new share on my root, which is also xfs, everything works normal.  And when I mount "/dev/sda1" which is ext2, verything also works normal.

The problems started when I updated to netatalk-2.0.5-r1

Thanks in advance for any hint/suggestion/solution.

----------

## toml

I just updated to netatalk-2.1 ~amd64 and everything works again.

Should I file this as a bug? 

Since it used to work, now it doesn't and when updated to unstable it does work again?

----------

